# Maggies first groom



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thought I'd post a wee pic of Maggies first groom. Overall very pleased with results, her face and ears are lovely would have preferred a bit more length left on her body tho. 

BEFORE









AFTER
























Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks great! and yay no scalping for your pooch!!! Lady was groomed months ago and now is about as long of hair as maggie!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh goodness Amanda that must have been a shock. Groomer said Maggies coat only had two small matts behind her ears, but I'd have preferred it kept a wee bit longer. Suppose we should look on bright side tho shorter means longer between grooms! Lol I'm sure maggie will be pleased about that. Emma x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! it was such a shock my husband told the groomer that it wasn't our dog!!!! lol he didn't recognize her at all. LOL!!!

Yes I am sure maggie will be happy about that for sure!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Emma

Maggie is exactly how I want Nacho to look after his first groom which I just booked in for Saturday morning!! Hope you don't mind but I have just printed out the pics of Maggie to show the groomer exactly how I want him.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Maggie looks fab


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Maggie looks gorgeous! 

Karen x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Of course I don't mind claire. Word of warning tho it is a total shock when you get them back after a cut it took me a good few days before I liked it! Love her face tho cos I was really worried she would come back like a lhasa apso or a bichon. Phew I think she came back like a Cockapoo. Emma x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ps make sure u get some before and afters of nacho. Emma x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks adorable!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Really good groom there, cute little Maggie.


----------

